# Fast Track Pro CCalibration query



## Phil C (Mar 19, 2009)

When trying to do the Cal file I had an unusually problem. Loop back cable from Right Phono out to Channel 2 Tip/Sleeve input, this came up with a strange looking cal. I then connected Left Phono out to Channel 2 Tip/Sleeve input this allowed my to get the expected looking cal.
I then tested the L/R phono outputs with the REW outputting pink noise, Left ch sounds normal, Right ch has pink noise but with a ticking sound.
I am running this on a 20" iMac with the current OS 10.5.6 I think.
L/R audio output from other apps seems to be normal on either ch, any ideas with REW or might it be a faulty Fast track pro

Thanks
Phil


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> or might it be a faulty Fast track pro


Not likely a faulty unit since other apps don't produce the ticking sound. Did you try changing the buffer size in REW?

brucek


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

I have the same sound card, and I don't have any ticking usually, but I have noticed that this card has his troubles now and then... Usually when one of the outputs or inputs produces weird noises, I can solve it by powering down the card and/or restarting the computer it's attached to. I also have noted this thing is extremely susceptible to producing noises when it get's "bad" (unclean?) power from USB: you could try using another port or use a good powered USB hub (I have it connected through a powered Belkin usb hub).

If I have one of the above problems, I seem to have them regardless of what software is accessing the card though, so if you really only have the problem in REW, the cause is probably not anything I described... As brucek says, playing around with the buffer size can help. I also found out it can help to disable some of the unused inputs/outputs through the software.


----------

